# Dart frog Give away!



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

This is the place to post your pics and some dart frog info for the Great P-Fury Dart Frog Give Away!!!

Let's see some Site effort and have some fun!!!!!!

Be original....be creative.....be artistic.....

Don't forget the info on your favorite dart frog....

Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

O.K.

I was waiting to see some of the other pics that came up here...but I figured "What the heck!" Here is a pic of my group of Blue Azures that I got this year. They are coming up on about 1 year old, and are from three different breeding groups with their ages being 8 months, 5 months and 4 months for the groups.

I am currently setting up a 55g divided for them and another species that I am picking up in the spring!

Here they are...










I am working on their profile sheet, and a "how to" for fly cultures, vivarium set up, and proper humidity control...should be interesting!

This is 4 of my group of five...I will try to post a more artistic photo when they become a little more agreeable! Ornery little buggers!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Awesome azureus Jeff.......

I feel though I need to clarify.... the contest is people using white bedsheets artistically rendered into Piranha -Fury Banners....shown in a public place...tastefully and not against laws.....

ALL PICS OF FROGS MOST DEFINATELY WELCOME.....and artistically done photos will be taken into account, as well as the write up!!!!

Bravo for getting this kicked off Jeff....NOW COME ON GANG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carmenohio (Sep 5, 2006)

what happens if only one, or maybe even two people reply? Does the contest get voided if there are a limited amount of participants?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I opened it up to those who wantedto participate...so no..I will not have a minimum number of participants..if opnly two or three of you enter.then well the odds greatly increase in your favor!!!!!!!!!!

If you want frogs, tank, plants, etc....then enter!!!!

Good luck!

All photos need be posted here by November 30.....lets see some entries!!!!!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

*Dendrobates Azureus*
I think all species of dart frogs are absolutely beautiful. With so many bright colors, its hard to stand out in that crowd, but in my opinion, the blue poison dart frog (Dendrobates Azureus) pulls it off. With dark blue legs, light blue body, and black spots, this has to be one of the prettiest frogs on the planet. 
Discovered in 1969 by Dr. Hoogmoed. They come from the southern part of Surinam, a South American country.
Like other dart frogs, they become much less toxic in captivity. This is believed to be because they get there poison from the ants and stuff they eat in the wild.
They lay eggs in a moist, mossy areas, often under rocks near streams. The eggs then incubate for 14-18 days. When the tadpoles hatch they are carried on the backs of the parent frogs to a water source. The female will lay unfertalized eggs for the tadpoles to feed on. They grow to 3-4.5 cm and live around 5 years in the wild. Although they can live 10 years in captivity.
Females are larger and plumper than males, and usually more aggressive, even fighting over a male. Males have larger heart shaped toe discs, while females are round.
These are also one of the more saught after dart frogs in the pet trade, and I can definentaly see why.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

AWESOME!!!!!!!

and finally a contestant....who kicked some arse here I add.....allright gang...who is gonna compete with this artfully done banner and contribution?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Jayson745 said:


> *Dendrobates Azureus*
> I think all species of dart frogs are absolutely beautiful. With so many bright colors, its hard to stand out in that crowd, but in my opinion, the blue poison dart frog (Dendrobates Azureus) pulls it off. With dark blue legs, light blue body, and black spots, this has to be one of the prettiest frogs on the planet.
> Discovered in 1969 by Dr. Hoogmoed. They come from the southern part of Surinam, a South American country.
> Like other dart frogs, they become much less toxic in captivity. This is believed to be because they get there poison from the ants and stuff they eat in the wild.
> ...


Awesome job man-Congrats on a job well done!!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

thanx for the possitive feedback guys. Coulda been a couple days sooner but its been raining.

I'm not sure which was harder, the banner, or getting someone to let me put up a .com sign. Some advice for others entering, try smaller family owned buisness's, they had no problem with it.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

My favorite dart frog has to be the Mint terribilis (Phyllobates terribilis).

It is found in the lowland rainforest in pacific coastal Colombia. Wild specimens are some of the most toxin species of frog in the world, almost twenty times more toxic than any other dart-frog species. The metallic silver-green morph is found in the locality of La Brea. These darts are big, bold and beautiful and adults range in color from white to metallic green.










And now on to the important part&#8230; here is my entry into the contest!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

damn two entries now.......

Get some more in here..time is almost out!!!!!!!!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

very nice work there riz


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Agreed-Nice work Riz


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thank you!

I am all ready for those dart frogs, have cultures of fruit flies going and easy access to very small pin head crickets and springtails!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i love this contest !!!!!!

i need to get in on the fun, (runs to find a bed sheet)

those two are very well done pieces of art though, i dont

know if i can compete with that


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The winnerwill be announced shortly......

Please stand by while Judges deliberate.








GREAT JOB TO ALL OF YOU WHO PARTICIPATED!!!!!!!









This contest is closed!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

*THE CONTEST IS OVER BUT THE WINNING IS JUST NOW BEGINING!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

With only two qualified entries this was tough.........and oddly BOTH were from Michigan......so apparantly Michiganites want Dart Frogs pretty badly!!!!!!!!!!!

SOOOOOOOOOOOO.......*YOU BOTH WIN!!!!!*

That's right....each of you *Jayson745 and Therizman1* win.
You each will recieve 2 _Dendrobates auratus_ frogletts, some live plants, gravel, and soil, fruit fly cultures and tanks to put it all together in with some care sheets!!!!!!!!

Now if that is not the *ULTIMATE Piranha-Fury Dart Frog Giveaway* I do not know what is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you to all who participated and wanted to be a part of this..........and pay attention.....as the next giveaway is in the think tank.......

*THE CONTEST IS OVER BUT THE WINNING IS JUST NOW BEGINING!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

With only two qualified entries this was tough.........and oddly BOTH were from Michigan......so apparantly Michiganites want Dart Frogs pretty badly!!!!!!!!!!!

SOOOOOOOOOOOO.......*YOU BOTH WIN!!!!!*

That's right....each of you *Jayson745 and Therizman1* win.
You each will recieve 2 _Dendrobates auratus_ frogletts, some live plants, gravel, and soil, fruit fly cultures and tanks to put it all together in with some care sheets!!!!!!!!

Now if that is not the *ULTIMATE Piranha-Fury Dart Frog Giveaway* I do not know what is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you to all who participated and wanted to be a part of this..........and pay attention.....as the next giveaway is in the think tank.......


----------

